

Why Feedburner is trouble  - dshah
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/07/21/whyFeedburnerIsTrouble.html

======
staunch
It's trivial to move off Feedburner. If Google does anything stupid the whole
blogging world will freak and move en mass. I think Winer is frustrated at not
having an open alternative to suggest, so he's reduced to fear mongering.

------
mattmaroon
That's perhaps the most useless and poorly thought out argument I've ever read
about anything. I found a anti-evolution propoganda pamphlet in an airport a
week ago that was more cogent.

------
gleb
Kind of loses the punch when you butcher it -- it's "DOS isn't done till Lotus
won't run".

~~~
neilc
Well, it's an urban legend in any case:

[http://www.proudlyserving.com/archives/2005/08/dos_aint_done...](http://www.proudlyserving.com/archives/2005/08/dos_aint_done_t.html)

